# RESOLVED: Alice ~ 10 lb New Zealand Rescue ~ Calgary, AB



## Kipcha (Feb 11, 2013)

Meet Alice, a beautiful New Zealand spayed doe who is a pretty decent size, tipping the scales at a little over 10 lbs!







Alice came to our rescue from another that had gotten a little overwhelemed with rabbits and couldn't find a foster home as the ones that were open were allergic.

She was originally from the Humane Society before getting adopted and being turned over to this rescue. We got some information off of her tattoo. She was a seized rabbit from a bad situation in November of 2010, before being spayed and adopted in January 2011. It sounds like she bounced around a bit before winding up at this rescue and from the looks of her, she had a tough time. Her nails were horrifyingly long and turning her toes sideways and had some mats aroung her rear end. We have all this trimmed up and already she's a happier bunny for it.






We're getting her all checked out by the vet on Tuesday and she'll be up for adoption once she gets the go-to by our vet. She does not have any record of health problems except for problems with obesity and apparently half of her uterus was quite fatty, something the Humane Society noted when she was spayed.

We brought her home tonight and she's an absoloute pleasure. Because of the allergies, she had not been allowed outside of a pet store cage in quite a while and I'm sure even less before that. She's in an x-pen right now and absoloutly loving it. We've had some little binkies, plenty of dead bunny flops and she's even gotten around to throwing her pellet dish and rolling around in the pellets. She's quite a goof and is very friendly. She loves head rubs. She wasn't being given hay before either and is just going nuts over it, digging and eating all hay in sight.






We're located in Calgary Alberta and she is under the care of Against All Odds Rabbit Rescue (http://aaorr.com/)

She is an absoloutly gorgeous bunny and very deserving of a loving home!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2013)

too far.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 10, 2013)

Alice was adopted yesterday by a wonderful family!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 10, 2013)

So happy for Alice!!! Hope her new owners will join here for wonderful bunny loving fellowship & help if needed. Wishing Alice the very best!


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2013)

Forgot to update this thread...

Sadly, Alice is back up for adoption. She was actually only home for a day before she came back to us when the guy said she bit him. I felt terrible and went to pick her up and asked to see his bite to see how badly she got him and got the answer that "he was too quick so she missed", so I am assuming she merely ran over to see him and was misinterpreted. She is very big and can be quite intimidating, so when she is excited and riled up I can see how she would make someone nervous, but at the same time I am sad that she didn't even really get a chance


----------



## Azerane (Mar 29, 2013)

Aww, that's terrible. So sorry to hear that she's back at the rescue. I'm sure you'll find the right home for her soon.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2013)

While it is sad that she was bounced around again after how hectic things have been for the poor girl, I am glad if nothing else that she is back with us where we know she is safe. Her fosters spoil her and she gets a nice big x-pen and plenty of veggies and attention, so she's happy for now.

Just hope she can find her forever home soon, she deserves a loving family.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh, I so hope that you can soon find Alice the right person/family who will understand & be patient with her! Maybe she & a potential family need to spend more time getting to know each other there before she goes to her new home & family. Poor Alice! I'm sure it was a misunderstanding & she deserves to have a good chance to learn to love a new human/family. Best wishes to you & Alice as you look for her a new home. (((Hugs))) Alice!


----------



## Kipcha (May 21, 2013)

Alice is still up for adoption!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2013)

another time I'm glad we aren't close enough as she's hard to resist. We love the big bunnies and had one that looked just like her, although a little bit bigger for more than 10 years. We are wishing luck and sending prayers.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 27, 2013)

She is so pretty! I would snatch her up right away if I lived close enough.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2013)

Alice is still up for adoption 

She has gained some weight at her fosters, she is up to 11.11 lbs! So she is going on a diet to help bring that down a bit, although thankfully she honestly doesn't feel too overweight. She's just a naturally hefty girl, I think.

She attended Bunanza this weekend and although she dealt very well with the public and meeting all the new people, she has a lot of interest but unfortunately no one came forward  We're just glad she has a great foster home, but it would be nice to get her settled with a permanent family!

She even got some glamour shots done! How beautiful is she!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh she's a gorgeous girl!  I really hope she gets adopted soon.


----------

